# Buying my first grinder



## mdbannister (Mar 2, 2021)

Alright, I'm in the market for my first grinder, and I've been reading all kinds of articles, and I think I'm at information overload... I'm limited to a budget of around $100-$150. I figure that's probably ok since I'm not planning to do a ton of sausage making...yet. I'm mostly just looking to play with some different sausage recipes and make some good cajun boudin balls mostly for my family. I've looked at some used ones in my area, but not seeing any "amazing" deals at this point. So...I'm seriously looking at the ones at the Bass Pro Shop (Cabela's brand) since those are from a manufacturer I recognize and I believe if I run into any issues, it shouldn't be a major hassle to deal with them. Thoughts? Suggestions?

I appreciate any help!


----------



## FFchampMT (Mar 2, 2021)

Check your local Facebook marketplace. It's the season for people to unload grinders. The smaller Cabelas / Weston ones are usually around $80 black Friday and they're $100+ right now. 
It is worth it to save up and get a good quality grinder.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2021)

Few questions-
How many pounds of sausage do you plan on making at one time? 
Do you plan on stuffing the sausage into casings? Or just leave it as bulk sausage?

Reason I ask, you don't want to be under machined. A kitchen aid as well as most small #8 stuffers can handle 5-10# batches no problem. If you want to case your sausages, save yourself some headaches and buy a dedicated 5# sausage stuffer to start. I made TONS of sausage with a 5# stuffer before I moved up to a bigger one.

One tip- this is one instance where bigger grinder is better. It can handle colder meat and won't bog down so I suggest you get the biggest one you can afford.


----------



## mdbannister (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm honestly not certain, but I don't see myself likely doing more than 10# at a time. I've never made sausage myself before, so this will be a first time endeavor. When I make boudin, it's usually about 5-10#.

If I buy a stuffer, I would need to buy the grinder first I think. It would mean probably buying the grinder now and a stuffer a couple of months down the road.

I think where I'm having the tough time deciding is in the size vs brand question. For example, I can buy some of the cheap machines on Amazon that advertise to be 1 HP or better, but I wonder how likely those are to hold up vs a brand that has a reputation...although, I'm not sure I'm totally qualified to identify those brands. The ones I recognize are Cabela's, LEM, Weston...are there some I should be thinking about but maybe haven't heard of?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2021)

I recommend a grinder with stainless steel parts (auger, stuffer body, knives and plates, etc...) rather than aluminum like on some of the cheaper models. You also want one with metal gears- not plastic.


----------



## forktender (Mar 2, 2021)

I was in the same boat a few months ago, I went with the Lem #8 countertop grinder because there are parts available if you ever need them. https://www.walmart.com/ip/8-575-Wa...556739507?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0

I just grinder25 lbs of brisket trim and two big chuck roasts into burger, and it never skipped a beat. It's super easy to clean as well. I'm more than happy with how fast it rolled through the 35 lbs of beef I just ground up.
It came highly recommended.

Check'um out at Home Depot they have a great add on warranty for a few bucks more.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## old sarge (Mar 4, 2021)

Besides the above advice, I would look up the model you are looking at on YouTube to see them in operation.  It can be very informative.


----------



## mdbannister (Mar 4, 2021)

So I had talked myself into the Cabela's Deluxe Meat Grinder. I figured that would do the trick...until I actually went and looked at that one next to the 3/4 HP Carnivore... Now I really want the Carnivore... NOW, I have to figure out a way to convince my wife that it's a good idea...


----------



## old sarge (Mar 4, 2021)

That is quite a jump in quality!  Good luck!!


----------



## forktender (Mar 4, 2021)

mdbannister said:


> So I had talked myself into the Cabela's Deluxe Meat Grinder. I figured that would do the trick...until I actually went and looked at that one next to the 3/4 HP Carnivore... Now I really want the Carnivore... NOW, I have to figure out a way to convince my wife that it's a good idea...




 mdbannister

Tell her it will save you money, burger out her can be from $4.00 to $6.00 per pound for the best they have in the store. Which sucks compared to $2.89 per pound for prime grade Brisket and Tri tip when it goes on sale. Toss in a Chuck roast, and you will have the best burger that you have ever tasted while saving a bunch of money.  Also you know what is going into it as opposed to the butt holes, eyeballs, ears and lips that go into the preground garbage that they sell you at the store for twice the price. Not to mention a pork butt only cost $0.99 a pound and with a few spices you can make up some amazing Italian sausage, Brott's and breakfast sausage in no time at all and the kids will love helping you while learning  lifelong family recipes and what goes into their food for the low, low price of $80.00.

If that doesn't do the trick you need a new woman, brother.

Just man up and buy the damn thing and if need be refer to the sentence above this one.

You'll all love the food you will make with it.

Best of luck too you.
Dan


P.S. It's under a $100 if you have to ask permission for that please turn in your man card as you leave.


----------

